# LTS foods from a great company



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I get these e mails often from Honeyville , they are a great company to do business with, check them out....

Greetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY: 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday, May 6, 2010 thru Tuesday, May 11, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code MOTHER during checkout. This week we're blowing out our Powdered Whole Eggs CASES! Stock up on shelf stable eggs for as low as $1.55 a dozen with no refrigeration required**. They won't last long at this price!

Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel C - Home

LONG VERSION

For the next 5 DAYS we're offering 10% off your entire order*, no matter what or how much you order. From Thursday, May 6th, 2010 thru Tuesday, May 11th, 2010 you'll get 10% off of every item in your cart*. Just order as usual and enter the coupon code MOTHER during checkout. The coupon code field is on the second page of the checkout process. Enter the MOTHER coupon code, click the APPLY button to the right, and the savings will automatically be calculated. This week we've got our Powdered Whole Eggs CASES on Clearance for just $79.99. Buy more and save more with Volume Pricing! Add your 10% discount on top of that and you've got a steal! Stock up and save.

See our CLEARANCE ITEMS at: Honeyville Clearance Products

Visit us at Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel C - Home. ACT NOW as this discount will end promptly on Tuesday May 11th at 6:00PM PST. If you have any questions, concerns, or just want to place an order over the phone call us, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (888) 810-3212 end_of_the_skype_highlighting. We're happy to help.

Got an item that you'd love to see in a Honeyville Can, Bag, or Pouch? Let us know by responding to this email. Your feedback is important. Thanks.

Chris Ondatje
Director of E-Commerce
Honeyville Food Products, Inc.
[email protected]
Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel C - Home
Toll-Free: (888) 810-3212 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (888) 810-3212 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

*10% off discount does not apply to our already low flat-rate shipping fee of $4.49. Discount valid for INTERNET ORDERS ONLY placed from Thursday, May 6, 2010 thru Tuesday, May 11, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. For assistance call (888) 810-3212 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (888) 810-3212 end_of_the_skype_highlighting.

**$1.55 per dozen eggs based on minimum order of 10 cases. Once rehydrated powdered eggs must be refrigerated and used promptly. Shelf Life in the sealed can is 5 to 10 years in a cool, dry place.
This message was sent by: Honeyville Grain, Inc., 9175 Milliken Ave, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You beat me! 

I got it yesterday as I was leving and was going to post this morning.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I would try those eggs but we have so damn many here that I track people down to give some too... free range to boot!!..

But everything I've bought from them is great and their service is outstanding..

NOTE their flat rate shipping!!


----------

